# Alfine-8 axle nut source?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Anyone have a source for Alfine-8 axle nuts, or know the size/thread?

I stripped out the factory acorn nuts long ago, and have been using nuts from the hardware store that have a nylon lock. I forget the size/thread, but the fit is a little sloppy, and they tend to strip out every few months too. This is a mountain bike application, so the hub sees a lot more vibration, impacts, and twisting motions than the average commuter.


.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

It's a 3/8"x26TPI nut. Listed here for Nexus hubs.

-jw


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> Anyone have a source for Alfine-8 axle nuts, or know the size/thread?
> 
> I stripped out the factory acorn nuts long ago, and have been using nuts from the hardware store that have a nylon lock. I forget the size/thread, but the fit is a little sloppy, and they tend to strip out every few months too. This is a mountain bike application, so the hub sees a lot more vibration, impacts, and twisting motions than the average commuter.
> 
> .


I've got a spare set of the OEM cap-nuts floating around. If you're in the COUS, I'll drop them in an envelope for you, just PM me your info.

You can buy them separately, but they're a bit pricey for what they are. Shimano part number is Y72A01000, but you can often get them cheaper by buying the "small parts kit" that includes the non-turn washers, snap ring, and nuts.

Equivalent replacements can be had at most bike shops (also listed as 9.5mm X 26tpi), but they are of the variety with the toothed surface, which don't interface with the Nexus non-turn washers very nicely.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Exactly what I needed to know. Thanks!

Decisions, decisions...

Standard nuts, or wing nuts?
Lot of 20 New Flanged BMX MTB ROAD BICYCLE Axle Nuts 3/8" X 26T Chrome

PASHLEY GUVNOR GRIPFAST VINTAGE BIKE BICYCLE HUB WING NUTS ENGLAND NOS 3/8 - 26 | eBay

.


----------

